# Looking for help flying hog to Houston from UK



## OurHedgehogIsAnOverlord (9 mo ago)

I'm in the process of moving to the states but initially will have to go back and forth on ESTA, so on the first trip I'll be leaving our Josefina with my girlfriend in Texas (she's a US citizen and I'm moving to live with her there). The problem comes with finding the best way to transport her.

Ideally I want to be able to check on her in cabin to make sure she's okay, but her comfort and safety is our priority.

Has anyone flown a hog UK to US?

What airlines would allow her in cabin?

Any recommendations for a pet transport service that would tend to her needs properly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnyroy1 (8 mo ago)

I am finding juicewrld phone cases for my first trip with all my friends. Tell me any suggestions.


----------

